# !!.:GIMP~art:.!! (Bandwidth Warning)



## Hitboxx (Feb 6, 2008)

GIMP is really awesome and I'm messing with it for some days now and learning everything I possibly can. Hopefully I will post some real neat professional works (ofc with my watermark) here as I go along. Please share your GIMPart in this thread.

*Starting Samples:*
*i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/sa1_640.png  *i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/space_explode.png​


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*

Looks cool! Hopefully this should inspire people to use Gimp than using pirated Photoshop. Why not start off by posting some tuts? One of it should be: "How to remove the watermarks using GIMP".


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*

Whoa! what images! Cool dude. Keep it up.

@drgrudge,

nice idea. This is another way to promote Open Source Software.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*

I hope you give link to a decent GIMP tutorial. I got screwed by GIMP to an extent that I swore never to use it again.


----------



## Dark Star (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*

Nice work .. Do post a beginner tut _ Can yu tell me how to make image sides curved using Gimp and how to make a image with withe turn to transparent bsae like in png pics?


----------



## Hitboxx (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*

*FUNNY RUBBER PIPES: (*..for the lack of a better name ..)

I was playing around in GIMP 2.4 yesterday and I found something funny. Try it yourself.


1) Create a new file with your desired size ( i did 420x300) and fill it with *Black*.

2) Select the *pen tool* *i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/path.pngand create some curves as you feel like. *(*..for the following effect, I used 2 different sized brushes of colors green and white. First using the pen tool, mark a curve, then select the larger brush(green) and go to *Edit > Stroke Path > Stroke with a paint tool* and hit *Stroke*. Then *Gaussian blur*red the same with a value of *8*. Finally select the smaller brush(white) and repeat the same _except_ the blur.*)*

*i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/curves.png​ 
3) Create a new layer filled with *Black* on top of the current layer and put it in *Dodge* mode. Then select the *Gradient tool* *i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/grad.png with type as *FG to Transparent* and shape *Radial*. Draw it in the fashion so it appears in alternating depths as in the fig,.(.ie., draw in steps and leave small gaps in between.)**
*i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/worm.png​ 
4) Then go to *Colors > Curves* and draw a desired curve until you get the pipe effect

*i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/Screenshot-Curves.png​ 
5) Finally go to *Colors > Levels* and squeeze the black and white values together until you get the final effect.

*i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/Screenshot-Levels.png​ 

*FINAL RESULT*​ 
*i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/funny_pipes.png

Play around the settings more and you can get some very cool effects. I think we can design those DNA effects using the same technique.

*i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/alternate.png

(..**All the tweaking is done on the *Dodge layer*..)
​


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*

what an artist you are dude. good work!


----------



## praka123 (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*

u can definitely do a gimp tut for us


----------



## nvidia (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*

^^+1
Please post a tutorial about the basics of GIMP


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*



nvidia8800 said:


> ^^+1
> Please post a tutorial about the basics of GIMP


I think u hv started using Linux ? Why don't you experiment with GIMP ? GIMP is bundled with most popular Distros like Fedora, Ubuntu, etc.


----------



## Hitboxx (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*

Sorry, I'm definitely under-qualified to do a tut on GIMP basics. GIMP is as vast as Photoshop if not more. But I do intend to add in more tricks here as I go along and expect other GIMP lovers to do the same.

However, there are alternatives around, 

1) Get into your package manager and install *grokking-the-gimp*. Create a launcher for its index.html which is in /usr/share/doc/grokking-the-gimp on your desktop.

2) Learn from online sites like www.gimp-tutorials.net and www.gimp-tutorials.com etc (..google for more..)

I'm doing the same too.


----------



## Hitboxx (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*

*SPRAWLING NIGHT SKY:

*A _rough_ simple night sky done using brush and lighting effects.

*i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/night_sky.png​


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*

dude you such a good artist! i think u sell these and earn money!


----------



## Dark Star (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*



Dark Star said:


> Nice work .. Do post a beginner tut _ *Can you tell me how to make image sides curved using Gimp and how to make a image with withe turn to transparent base like in png pics?*



Stop waving your head and please answer my question..  Awesome word again


----------



## Hitboxx (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*

Hehe., nah, still in experimental stages, need to learn a lot, just hitting the nails right, that's all! 

And sell my _art_ for money, nevaah!



Dark Star said:


> Stop waving your head and please answer my question..  Awesome word again


Well., actually I'm not completely understanding you, if you can specify with an example or a screenie, it might help.


----------



## Dark Star (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*

*www.taimila.com/?q=node/3 |  *www.taimila.com/?q=node/6   Check images here


----------



## Hitboxx (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*

Ok, open the image, do a *Select al*l (Ctrl+A), go to *Select menu > Rounded Rectangle* and give a *radius* of say *10*. Then do an* Inverse* (Ctrl+I) and hit *Delete*. Finally *Deselect it* (Ctrl+Shift+A) and you will have your rounded edge image.

Note that image is still square, its border pixels is shaded off from the rest of the image and on a white background web page, it appears rounded. Put on a dark background and you will see it as a square image.


----------



## Dark Star (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*

Thanks it worked ! Any way to make it look round in dark background  Also how to provide shadow to the image and how to give refection at the base ? Like Mirror Images ?


----------



## Hitboxx (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*

For a dark background, do the same until Delete. Before deselecting, go to *Edit > Fill with FG/BG color* depending on the color value in the palette. Make the color same as the dark background.

For reflection, duplicate the image, flip it, scale if necessary, reduce the opacity, apply some blur and if desired add some water effect like ripple etc.


----------



## Dark Star (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*



> For reflection, duplicate the image, flip it, scale if necessary, reduce the opacity, apply some blur and if desired add some water effect like ripple etc.


Buddy please be more clear I have never used Gimp/PS except cropping and scaling Images  I know nothing abt Gimp/PS  and what about shadow


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*



			
				Hitboxx said:
			
		

> And sell my _art_ for money, nevaah!



Why ?


----------



## Hitboxx (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*



			
				DarkStar said:
			
		

> Buddy please be more clear I have never used Gimp/PS except cropping and scaling Images  I know nothing abt Gimp/PS  and what about shadow


Ok I'll post a small tut for reflection with an example later on, now I have to go.



The Unknown said:


> Why ?


Well, I was kidding then, but I don't consider graphics on computers as art, dunno but I just can't seem to come to terms with it, art is something physical, emotional and very verbal. CGI is boring IMHO


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*



Hitboxx said:


> Ok I'll post a small tut for reflection with an example later on, now I have to go.
> 
> 
> Well, I was kidding then, but I don't consider graphics on computers as art, dunno but I just can't seem to come to terms with it, art is something physical, emotional and very verbal. CGI is boring IMHO


whats that CGI u mentioned ? do u mean Common Gateway Interface ?

BTW, if i was in ur place, i wud make a 100 wallpapers like this and sell them as packages costing $15


----------



## Hitboxx (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*

*REFLECTION & SHADOW:

**i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/reflection_shadow.png         *i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/Screenshot-BrushesPatternsGradients.png​
It's a very straight forward manual effect. I have made 2 copies of the same text on 2 separate layers as above.

For _Reflection_, duplicate the text layer using the *4th* icon from the bottom left in the *channel* box, move it using *Move* tool(M) to where you want it, modify it by applying some *Filters > Blur > Gaussian Blur*, flip it horizontally by using T*ools > Transform Tools > Flip (Shift+F)* and click while _holding_ *Ctrl*.

For _Shadow_, do the same _except_ *Flip* while reducing the *Opacity* using the channel box. You may change to a desired color in both the effects as needed. Also try some nice intermediate effects between layers like ripple or clouds(all available in Filters).

GIMP however lacks direct layer effects(as in PS) like drop shadow, bevel, emboss etc but this can be installed using FX-Foundry script package from Gimp-tutorials.net. To install, unzip the downloaded files(.scm) into your /home/user/.gimp-2.4/scripts/ directory and restart GIMP.


----------



## Dark Star (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*

^^ Thanks : ) But I meant shadow of the image not text


----------



## Faun (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*

cloudy night is artistic,


----------



## Hitboxx (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*

Yeah, I've better myself, *FEEL IT* 

*i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/gimp_drink.png​


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*

Who is vladimir_sukhov@yahoo.com ?


----------



## Hitboxx (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*



The Unknown said:


> Who is vladimir_sukhov@yahoo.com ?


Who do ya think? ofc ME


----------



## mad1231moody (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*

Well certainly a thread that needs to be bookmarked. Friend the "Feel the Gimp" pic is awesome. You are getting better by the day. For every pic u post try and write a tut if possible


----------



## iMav (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*



Hitboxx said:


> Yeah, I've better myself, *FEEL IT*
> 
> *i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/gimp_drink.png​


holy mother of god .. that is splendid man simply amazing  great art work


----------



## ravi_9793 (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*

Great work dude........
I will surely learn from this thread


----------



## Rahim (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*

Now I have to get my hand dirty with Gimp after seeing these great pics from hittboxxx


----------



## Dark Star (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*

How to create these types of images ? 

1 *www.taimila.com/pics/entertainer-promo-small.png
How to provide that mirror surface ?


2


*www.taimila.com/files/orange_wall_thumb.jpg
In the above wallpaper you can see . It is giving shadow to the base a like black shade .. How to do that


----------



## Hitboxx (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*

Its the same except they have added an inbetween gradient of _white to transparent_. Observe the layers below, behind is _white_ and top is _gradient_, the inbetweens are the _image_ and its _flip_ and an additional _shadow_ layer for the image.

*i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/explain.png​ 

As for the wallpaper, see here *gimp-tutorials.net/node/106


----------



## Dark Star (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*

Thanks again.. Get ready to be frustated cause I am going to pester you regarding Gimp.. I am feeling gr8 that some1 is going to help regarding gimp


----------



## Dark Star (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*



Hitboxx said:


> Its the same except they have added an inbetween gradient of _white to transparent_. Observe the layers below, behind is _white_ and top is _gradient_, the inbetweens are the _image_ and its _flip_ and an additional _shadow_ layer for the image.
> 
> *i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/explain.png​
> 
> As for the wallpaper, see here *gimp-tutorials.net/node/106



You are not getting me look at the small preview image of the wallpaper.. He has modified that... See the small image in dropping shadow... How to do that


----------



## Hitboxx (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*

*WATERDROPS:* (Dodge Method) .......................[Also see Gradient Method using Photoshop]
_[..I prefer Dodge because I can have more control on color and shape..]_

It's a wonderful effect and following is _one_ of the methods to do it.

1) Start off with creating a new image, filling some color on the background, creating a new transparent layer on top of this layer.

2) Then select a *circle* brush with *black* as foreground color and mark the drops on this transparent layer.
*i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/1.png

3) Go to *Fx-Foundry > Layer Effects* and apply both the layer effects.
*i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/2.png

4) My values are as follows
*i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/3.png *i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/4.png

5) Hide the *transparent* layer or completely delete it if you're satisfied with the effect.
*i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/5.png

6) The layers are in masked mode yet, so complete it by *Applying Mask*. (..Also both the layers should be in *multiply* mode with a *half opacity* factor..)
*i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/6.png

7) Select the *background* layer, put the foreground color as *white* and choose a *fuzzy* brush.
*i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/7.png

8.) Using the Dodge tool, put the *Exposure* to a mild value in the settings and stroke on the drops to get a mild gradient.
*i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/8.png

9) Finally, all the drops are uniform in shape which is not realistic, so use the wonderful *IWarp* effect available in *Filters > Distorts*. Put some values and start stroking the drops.
*i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/9.png

There its DONE 

*i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/drops.png  *i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/fakedrops.png​


----------



## Hitboxx (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*



Dark Star said:


> You are not getting me look at the small preview image of the wallpaper.. He has modified that... See the small image in dropping shadow... How to do that


I'm not sure that I follow you. Are you asking how to get a shadow like this here?
*www.taimila.com/files/orange_wall_thumb.jpg Its pretty simple as I have said before, give a drop shadow and gaussian blur it. If you mean how to create this from a portion of an image, just use the rectangle selection tool, copy it to a new layer  and apply the effect including the rounded border thing.​


----------



## FilledVoid (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*

Hitboxx you freaking rock man. Keep up the good work. I might learn a thing or two from this .


----------



## Hitboxx (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*

Hehe yeah, am gonna rock more, wait and watch


----------



## Dark Star (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*

Hey that drop shadow is darn easy . .Navigate to Filters -> Lights and Shadow -> Drop Shadow


----------



## Hitboxx (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*

*PHOTO POPOUT:
*
A simple but cool effect where pixels appear to popout of the image.

1) Start off by selecting the area of the image which will popout, in this case, the car. How you select depends on your selecting method, *freehand*, *scissors* or something else. I tend to use a mixture of these along with the *eraser* to soften out edges. Once the selection is done, do a *Ctrl+C* (copy) and *Ctrl+V* (paste) upon which a *floating* layer appears on top of the current one. Just click the *new layer button* and it will become a proper layer.
*i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/1-1.png​
2) Now *create* a new layer on top and fill it with *white*. Then select the *vertical ruler* and mark at the place where you want the popout to appear. Also reduce the *opacity* of the *white* layer so that the bottom layer is visible.
*i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/2-1.png​
3) While still on the *white* layer, do a *select all* (Ctrl+A) and use the *perspective tool* to get the desired shape of the layer. Finish off by clicking on *Transform*.
*i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/3-1.png​
4) Another *floating layer* and again click *create* new layer and name it something like 'photo'. At this point, the *white* layer can be deleted. 
*i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/4-1.png​
5) If anything is selected on the image, *deselect* it by using *Ctrl+Shift+A* or from select menu. Using the *magic wand(fuzzy) tool*, click on the *white* color of the photo layer and apply a *shrink* of around 15 pixels from the *select menu*.
*i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/5-1.png​
6) Hit *delete* on this selection and apply a *gaussian blur* of 2 rads to this 'photo' layer.
*i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/6-1.png​
7) Using *magic wand* again with the *add to selection* turned on, select the outside regions of the 'photo' layer.i.e, the two triangle shapes, click on one and then click on the other. 
*i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/7-1.png​
8.) Now make the *background layer* active and fill *black* on those selections. Similarly do the same on the large central area by selecting it with *rectangular selection tool* and fill this with *black* too.
*i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/8-1.png​
9) FINALLY, put the *car layer* on top of the *photo layer* and you have the effect. Save it and use it. 
*i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/boxster_popout.png​


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*

Nice Hitboxx.
You really *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/42a.gif


----------



## ico (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*

Now I am also feeling to try my hands on GIMP. It is damn excellent considering the fact it is free.........

Nice work Hitboxx......


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*

Umber cool
This is really Good stuff, i really liked the feeling the GIMP art on 2nd page.
setting that as wallpapers

buddy where did you learn this?



Hitboxx said:


> Yeah, I've better myself, *FEEL IT*
> 
> *i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/gimp_drink.png​


Please give a bigger size of it


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*

great hitboxxx great


----------



## Hitboxx (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*



gary4gar said:


> Umber cool
> This is really Good stuff, i really liked the feeling the GIMP art on 2nd page.
> setting that as wallpapers
> 
> ...


Hehe don't put it as wallpaper, not yet! I'm working on a high-res version minus the errors. There are some rough edges in this image.

As for where I learned it, nowhere . I knew I had to do something as soon as I laid my eyes on the Mosaic filter, just kept tweaking and working on the image for 5 hours until getting a somewhat respectable result.


----------



## nvidia (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*

Whoa!! Youre a pro at this!! That photo pop out thing looks awesome!!


----------



## praka123 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*

anyothers?contribute in this thread may be?


----------



## Dark Star (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*

Can you tell me how to create an image like this ?
*www.taimila.com/files/ubuntu-orange-logo.jpg

How to give curve to a particular portion only /?


----------



## ico (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*

^^ I am working on it and I am new to GIMP.

You can get the font by this:
*sudo apt-get install ttf-ubuntu-title*

The screenshot can be resized using the Perspective tool....I guess.....


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*



praka123 said:


> anyothers?contribute in this thread may be?


Here a smiley by me -

*itech7.com/~devuser/t_sm.gif

Though this doesn't look nice but still its my first work.


----------



## hullap (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*

me contributin.
my first image with gimp usin hitboxxe's tut
hope u dont hate it 
*img165.imageshack.us/img165/8246/snakeay2.th.png

ee my smiley also 
my 2nd image
*img90.imageshack.us/img90/6451/smileyer7.gif


----------



## Hitboxx (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*



Dark Star said:


> Can you tell me how to create an image like this ?
> *www.taimila.com/files/ubuntu-orange-logo.jpg


I guess doing the mirror as in before, shadow, blur and as gagandeep mentioned use the *perspective tool* on the layer contaning the screenshot and finally a gradient of *FG to transparent* with *white* as the fg color from the *top right*.


> How to give curve to a particular portion only?


Example?


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*

And my second better smiley, a happy one 

*itech7.com/~devuser/happy_smiley.gif


----------



## Hitboxx (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*

@DarkStar, Yes that's the method like i said above, and lots of gradient, white from bottom, white from top right corner and colored from top left corner.
*i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/explain2.png​Experiment yourself, you will come to know.


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*

& my test logo -

*itech7.com/~devuser/logo.gif​


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*

Not bad, for first Try!

However it needs improvements


----------



## praka123 (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*

@unknown:gr8!how  did u achieve 2 circles 
*img6.uploadhouse.com/fileuploads/1268/126853956d177933f40f15d6c545545ef3f6741.png


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*



praka123 said:


> @unknown:gr8!how  did u achieve 2 circles
> *img6.uploadhouse.com/fileuploads/1268/126853956d177933f40f15d6c545545ef3f6741.png


I think you have some misunderstanding or your browser is showing you something else. here's what i see -

*itech7.com/~devuser/itech7_pq.png


----------



## Dark Star (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*

I never get the gradient part how to add gradient in Image ? Drag and drop doesn't work please be more clear ? Also the Upper Left border is round while others are not how to do that ? Please refer original image posted  How to add colored shades ?

*www.imgx.org/pfiles/5181/Mirror.png


----------



## Hitboxx (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*

*Text Effect 1: LIGHT RAYS*

One of my favourite text effects.

1) Start of by doing some *white* text on a* black* background. Then make a *copy* of the white text layer(for later use) and *merge* the other text with the background.
*i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/1-2.png

2) Now go *Filter > Distorts > Polar Coordinates* and apply it. Be sure to deselect the *To polar* option. 
*i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/2-2.png

3) Then *rotate* it by *90 degrees* clockwise with *Shift+R*.
*i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/3-2.png

4) Apply *Filter > Distorts > Wind* from the *Right*. Repeat if necessary.
*i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/4-2.png

5) Again hit *Shift+R* and do counter-clockwise with *-90 degrees*.

6) Now again do *Polar Coordinates* but this time select *To polar*. Also playing with the circle depth gives different effects. Experiment.
*i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/5-2.png

7) The RESULT so far.
*i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/6-2.png

8.) Then apply *Filter > Blur > Motion Blur* in *Zoom* mode. Repeat if necessary.
*i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/7-2.png

9) Time for applying color, use *Colors > Color Balance*
*i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/8-2.png *i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/9-1.png 
*i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/10-1.png *i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/11.png

10) Now select the *white* text copy layer and do *Alpha to Selection* either by right click or from *Layer* menu.
*i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/12.png

11) While leaving the selection intact, create a new transparent layer and do a foreground fill with *Black* from *Edit* menu.

12) Again with the selection intact, *Grow* it by *1~2 px* from the *Selection* menu, do a new transparent layer again and do a background fill with *White*.

13) If required, position these layers according to the effect using the *Move* tool and also stack them in the Layers palette.

14) Finally, Play with it all you want. I duplicated the rays layer, flipped it, reduced its opacity and put it on Screen mode. That's it. The Final RESULT 
*i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/ray_of_light.png

15) Use it on something like this.
*i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/ray_of_light_led_zep.png​


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*

^^^great work


----------



## Hitboxx (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*



Dark Star said:


> I never get the gradient part how to add gradient in Image ? Drag and drop doesn't work please be more clear ? Also the Upper Left border is round while others are not how to do that ? Please refer original image posted  How to add colored shades ?
> 
> *www.imgx.org/pfiles/5181/Mirror.png


Select the gradient tool and draw a line in the direction you want the gradience to go on the image.

All the borders are round but since only the upper one has a color shade it appears so. To get colored shades again use gradient together with blur settings.


----------



## Dark Star (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*

Here is where I reach  ALso how to give white shade  ? My Gradient collection doesn't have White to Transparent .. White and others : How to add them 

*www.imgx.org/pfiles/5227/Logo.png

When I use Gradient in background it fills nearly the whole backgrond I am uable to give shade at top right and the shadow


----------



## praka123 (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*



The Unknown said:


> I think you have some misunderstanding or your browser is showing you something else. here's what i see -


I tried to prank u  BTW,that screenshot is from latest firefox3beta4pre which I use.like in safari,now u can drag images from firefox3beta to desktop etc 
OK mr.N G?


----------



## vish786 (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*

cool tutorials hitbox keep up this good work


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*



praka123 said:


> I tried to prank u  BTW,that screenshot is from latest firefox3beta4pre which I use.like in safari,now u can drag images from firefox3beta to desktop etc
> OK mr.N G?


lol.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*



Dark Star said:


> Here is where I reach  ALso how to give white shade  ? My Gradient collection doesn't have White to Transparent .. White and others : How to add them
> 
> When I use Gradient in background it fills nearly the whole backgrond I am uable to give shade at top right and the shadow



Create a mask on that "shadow" and then use the gradient tool on it. The mode to be used is FG to Transparent.


----------



## Hitboxx (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*

Here's something familiar from yesterday night   [..still working to make it perfect..]

*i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/pill_choice2_640.png​


----------



## Dark Star (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*

^^ Hey how to save a file/image so that all the layer info stored in it ? This image after saving cannot be edited I have to create from the scratch ..  I mean like .psd ?


----------



## Hitboxx (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*

Err., save it in psd format or in native GiMP format as xcf. 

File > Save as > somename.xcf


----------



## Dark Star (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*

^^ Hey what else I have to do in that image ? The white shadow at the top right how to give that ?


----------



## Hitboxx (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*

Well that's a gradient I guess, make a new transparent layer, put white as foreground color, select the gradient tool, mode as FG to transparent and drag from the top tight corner and adjust the layer blend mode in the layer palette.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*



Hitboxx said:


> Here's something familiar from yesterday night   [..still working to make it perfect..]
> 
> *i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/pill_choice2_640.png​


Guys, just gimme sometime I'll post a tutorial on how to do that, specifically Aqua buttons and more  Damn this schedule! 

Great thread! But don't you folks think this should be moved to Tutorials section so that it reaches a greater audience?


----------



## Dark Star (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*



Hitboxx said:


> Well that's a gradient I guess, make a new transparent layer, put white as foreground color, select the gradient tool, mode as FG to transparent and drag from the top tight corner and adjust the layer blend mode in the layer palette.



Erm. didn't worked . any other method ? how to add foreground color in Transparent layer.. is that same as add mask ? and where is layer palette  I am unable to find that option /


----------



## Hitboxx (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*

A better one with OS wars 
*i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/pill_choice_linwin2_640.png​*Download* : *www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=75388


----------



## nvidia (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*

^^Can you make the background black and post it here?
I'd like to set it as my wallpaper


----------



## Hitboxx (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*

I got a better idea, how about Grey? So here you go, Enjoy  [.. and this will be the final copy of this wallpaper..]

*i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/pill_choice_linwin2_grad_640.png​
*Download:* *www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=75396


----------



## Dark Star (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*



Dark Star said:


> Erm. didn't worked . any other method ? how to add foreground color in Transparent layer.. is that same as add mask ? and where is layer palette  I am unable to find that option /



Bumping my question


----------



## Hitboxx (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*

Layer Palette - Dialogs > Create New Dock > Layers, Channels & Paths...

*www.imgx.org/pfiles/5283/foreground.png  *www.imgx.org/pfiles/5286/layer.png  *www.imgx.org/pfiles/5285/grad.png

*www.imgx.org/pfiles/5284/fill.png​


----------



## nvidia (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*

Thanks for that grey wallpaper


----------



## Dark Star (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*

@ Hitboox.. if I apply Mask and if I try save in .jpg/jpeg , .png , .gif format it says plug in can't handle masks and layers and it did not save image with the exact look that I save .. Which format to use then ?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*

^^^ .XCF Gimp native formats. When you want the finished image export it PNG/JPG etc. wherein all layers are merged and it can used for distribution purposes.


----------



## Hitboxx (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*

GiMP says _"Photoshop, you're amazing, but I can pack a punch too"_ 

*i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/pill_choice_3ways_light_640.png​
Download here


----------



## Dark Star (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*

I am getting addicted to it 

*www.imgx.org/files/12425_2uuhm/Entertainer.jpg


----------



## Dark Star (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*

Here are few more   Please suggest me  some good fonts 

*www.imgx.org/files/12458_x2kvp/Signature.png   |  *www.imgx.org/files/12457_dek7l/AWN.jpg


----------



## Dark Star (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*

*www.imgx.org/pfiles/5339/av-1103.png how to create an alphabet like this ? and how to improve my sig skil  how to make a particular letter glow ?


----------



## Hitboxx (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*

I don't know but I'll find out, if you do, let us know.

Meanwhile, here's something I'm working on..

*i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/tux_400.png​


----------



## Dark Star (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*

How is this one ?

*www.imgx.org/files/12500_ijr5y/Signature.png

A question .. In the below posted image how to give dark border o image and a transparent pael type that you can see below car 

*www.imgx.org/files/12502_xygnh/darkstarubuntu2qp6.png

The above 1 looks a bit curved and its shadow is much more pronounced how to do that ?

*Please please please suggest me some good fonts *


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*

^^^ looks great!


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*

Nice!


----------



## Hitboxx (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*

I finished it and removed the text completely, hope it looks fine. I call it *A Free Spirit* 

*i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/A_Free_Spirit_640.png​


----------



## Hitboxx (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*



Dark Star said:


> A question .. In the below posted image how to give dark border o image and a transparent pael type that you can see below car
> 
> *www.imgx.org/files/12502_xygnh/darkstarubuntu2qp6.png
> 
> ...


It's very simple, 

1. Select the image or a part of it.
2. Go to Select > Border and give some value of 4 or so.
3. Then do Edit > Fill with Black as the colour.
4. Deselect and apply a drop shadow using filters.
5. Apply a nice gaussian blur of 20 or more to the shadow layer.

*i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/explain4-1.png

As for the fonts, here are 6500 fonts for free, choose your favourites.


----------



## Hitboxx (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*

*Eye - Duality:*

Nothing much, but I was doing this and I found it strange that both are totally opposite expressions when the image is transformed

*Furious* *i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/artistic_eye_400.png    *i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/artistic_eye_400_flip-1.png *Calm*​
I know what you're thinking, lol, no, I haven't lost my sanity, just wondering, _a Brush is a Brush no matter how many special effects you can do._


----------



## Dark Star (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*

Thanks buddy. You are the one who made a Gimp freak now 

One more. How to give shadow to bootom like this 

*www.kims-area.com/screens/kohlenstoff-small.png


----------



## Hitboxx (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*

No worries, keep'em coming, I'll be more than glad to share what I know 

It's not essentially a shadow but a feel of shadow (a trick). What you do is, create a new transparent layer on top of the image, make a circular section using the cirle selection tool, fill it with black(in this case) and apply some decent blur. Then blend both the layers and merge them if you want.


----------



## Dark Star (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*



Dark Star said:


> How is this one ?
> 
> *www.imgx.org/files/12500_ijr5y/Signature.png
> 
> ...



Last question for the day  Notice both the sigs.. Now the 1 I created has very sharp edges while the other didn't .. The other has smooth edges.. How to do that  I must be getting on your nerves  Also The car 1 is bit of curved from the center how to make that effect ?


----------



## Hitboxx (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*

Already forgot the rounded rectangle, did you? First do the rounded rectangle from select menu and then repeat my 95th post.


----------



## Dark Star (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*

^^ No I didn't forgot  Will try and comeback to you  but don't forget about this *www.imgx.org/pfiles/5339/av-1103.png


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*



Dark Star said:


> How is this one ?
> 
> *www.imgx.org/files/12500_ijr5y/Signature.png
> 
> ...


----------



## Dark Star (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*

^^ Use the gradient too with Tube red as the gradient .. Set the gradient shape to Square .. Now to create big poles like structure that you see.. Drag from left to righ from center and vice versa... For more details check old posts of the same thread  

Here is a new 1 .. Plain and simple.. 

*www.imgx.org/files/12547_u8hrl/Golf1.png

a low end version 

*www.imgx.org/files/12545_bt9cz/Golf.jpg


----------



## phreak0ut (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*

Hitboxx and Darkstar-Both of your efforts to create cool pics using a new tool is simply admirable.

@Hitboxx-Please keep those tuts coming  Great pics by you and Darkstar.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 22, 2008)

*My GIMP work*

Hi Friends,

I too got attracted towards GIMP.

My First smiliey (made by me):- *www.imgx.org/files/12673_itqqr/My%20First%20Smiley%20%28Happy%29.gif

Hope it empress u Hitboxx.

-----------------------------------------------

My Problem:-

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/12586_nfyyw/rounded_ends.png

To view full version plz click on the image.

I have made the image with rounded ends, but is it possible to make the ends transparent so that the background matches with it in any coloured background.


----------



## Hitboxx (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*

*CIGARETTE-AD*

_One_ of the many methods.

1) Start off with creating a new transparent layer, making a rectangular selection and fill it with *white*. Then do the same except make the selection at the filter of the cigarette and fill it with a suitable color. I used *#F7AB5F*
*i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/1-3.png

2) Then put the cigarette layer on top and set it to *multiply* mode. Then apply a *bi-linear* gradient on this layer with *offset* at some 50 and *grey* and *white* as colors.
*i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/2-3.png

3) Now create a new transparent layer again and this time do a selection at the point where the filter meets the cigarette and fill it with a *brown* or *golden* color.  (.. you might also try gradient..)
*i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/3-3.png

4) Merge all the layers by *right-click > Merge Visible Layers*. Now again *right-click > Alpha to Selection*, do a *inverse (Ctrl+I)* and hit *delete*. You will get like this.
*i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/4-3.png

5) Then go to *Filters > Noise > RGB Noise*, deselect *Independent RGB* and enter a value of *0.05~0.10* in R,G & B. (..you may also paint with a light brush on the filter with a light color so it appears more polished..)
*i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/5-3.png

6) Then create a new *transparent* layer, make a selection at the end of the cigarette, fill it with a suitable colour and again do the RGB noise filter except give a higher value of around *0.30~0.40* this time.
*i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/6-3.png

7) Then do a rough selection on this and *delete* it so it a appears jagged.
*i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/7-3.png

8.) Finally give a nice shadow and you have your cigarette. You can merge all layers if you wish.
*i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/8-3.png

9) *Do some ad like this.*
*i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/cigarette_ad.png​


----------



## Dark Star (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*

^^ Very Nice .. Just came to know how to create a 3d text *www.imgx.org/pfiles/5366/Ubuntu%203d.png  *www.imgx.org/pfiles/5367/Shashwat%203d.png

Here is the tutorial : -- Read and post a better 1 .. How to make a C like that I tried but quite not able to make 1 like that 

*www.imgx.org/pfiles/5368/S%203d.png


----------



## Hitboxx (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*

Er., no files to download there, all I get is the main page of mediafire.

*www.imgx.org/pfiles/5369/Screenshot-Free%20File%20Hosting%20Made%20Simple%20-%20MediaFire%20-%20Mozilla%20Firefox.png​


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*

me too facing the same problem.

Hitboxx and Dark Star plz help me with the problem provided here:-*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=755509&postcount=105

Tip : Press Ctrl+A when u open the picture in full version to see the rounded shape.

See this:-

*www.imgx.org/files/12587_pnrfw/Vaibhav.png

Looks cool...!!!


----------



## Hitboxx (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*

For it to appear transparent, just place in on a transparent layer and merge both the layers.


----------



## Dark Star (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*

Try now else this is the url *www.mediafire.com/?w2ori5ngweh


----------



## Hitboxx (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*

Ok fine, will check it out.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*



Hitboxx said:


> For it to appear transparent, just place in on a transparent layer and merge both the layers.


 
I am noob in GIMP can u just make this a more clear.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*

My new Work:-

*www.imgx.org/files/12598_taamt/Spiderman%20-%20Reflection.PNG


----------



## Hitboxx (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*

Nice, keep it learning.

For the above thing, create a new transparent layer on top of your image layer using the layer palette, if no layer palette is visible, go to Dialogs > Create new dock> Layers..., then place your image layer on top of this transparent layer, right-click > merge visible layers. That should do it.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 23, 2008)

*Vaibhav - Glowing Blended Text*

*Glowing Blended Text:-*

*www.imgx.org/files/12599_cf7d5/Vaibhav-Glowing%20Blended%20Text.PNG




> Originally Posted by *Hitboxx* *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/kirsch/buttons/viewpost.gif
> _For it to appear transparent, just place in on a transparent layer and merge both the layers._




I am noob in GIMP can u just make this a more clear.



			
				Dark Star said:
			
		

> *www.imgx.org/files/12500_ijr5y/Signature.png


 
*Hey Dark Star did u create the background by own or get that from internet...????*


----------



## Dark Star (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*

^^ Its totally created by me .. How many times I have to say this


----------



## amitava82 (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*

Ok vaibhavtek, here is your tutorial..

1. First of all, You need to have Transparent background layer. To create a transparent layer, in the new layer dialog box select Layer fill type as "Transparent". Keep this layer to the bottom of your layer pallet. If you have white background layer, delete it.

*i173.photobucket.com/albums/w55/amitava82/roundedcorner.jpg

2. Next, you need to save the image as PNG in order to maintain transparency. If you save as jpeg you will loose transparent colors. So Click File > Save as.. From the file type menu, select PNG

*i173.photobucket.com/albums/w55/amitava82/savedialoge.jpg

3. Click Save. A dialog box will popup. Click Export.

4. In the next dialog box uncheck "Save background color"

*i173.photobucket.com/albums/w55/amitava82/saveas.jpg

And you are done.
*i173.photobucket.com/albums/w55/amitava82/transparentround.png
I really hate typing, but hittbox made me to do this..


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*

How is this man ?
*img218.imageshack.us/img218/7281/saurabhxe5.jpg


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*



amitava82 said:


> Ok vaibhavtek, here is your tutorial..
> 
> 1. First of all, You need to have Transparent background layer. To create a transparent layer, in the new layer dialog box select Layer fill type as "Transparent". Keep this layer to the bottom of your layer pallet. If you have white background layer, delete it.
> 
> ...


 
U did not understand my problem....!!!

I mean to say:-

I want to make this picture *www.imgx.org/files/12600_ebozc/Gohan.jpg  like this *www.imgx.org/files/12601_wblk3/Gohan%202.png


Press Ctrl + A and see my next picture has a pointed edge.

This Forum background clolour matches with the rounded white backgrounded colour so u are not able to see the white portion but if i embed the same image in black background then I will see the white rounded part.

I want to make that white ended part as transparent so that it matches with any background.

When we use Gigasmilies it smilies get match with any coloured background(u will not see the part of the image not coloured) ,in the same way i want to make this image.

*Take example of my avatar; select it using ur mouse u will see the unclolured area but when i use it, it matches with the background..*

Hope after reading ^^ u r clear.


Hope now it is clear to u..

Plz help.

*btw why r u using the old version of GIMP...*


----------



## Dark Star (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*

^^ Before deselecting after pressing delete *Edit > Fill with FG/BG color*  Make the color same as the dark background.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*

doesnot help.



Hitboxx said:


> Ok, open the image, do a Select all (Ctrl+A), go to Select menu > Rounded Rectangle and give a radius of say 10. Then do an Inverse (Ctrl+I) and hit Delete. Finally Deselect it (Ctrl+Shift+A) and you will have your rounded edge image.
> 
> Note that image is still square, its border pixels is shaded off from the rest of the image and on a white background web page, it appears rounded. Put on a dark background and you will see it as a square image.


 
see the thing which i made big in size. He has written "*Put on a dark background and you will see it as a square image*" _I__ want to remove that it matches with any background._

_Hope now all of here are damn clear._


----------



## amitava82 (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*

First of all, Every image is rectangular. You can not have odd shaped image. Second, I posted what u exactly wanted. Try  placing the last image in my post on a black or any other colored document and see that there is no square corners. That is to say, it is blended with background colour. Try to read and understand.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*



amitava82 said:


> Second, I posted what u exactly wanted. Try placing the last image in my post on a black or any other colored document and see that there is no square corners. That is to say, it is blended with background colour. Try to read and understand.


 
But u have a that rounded image inside a white rectangular which is also white.

Place it in black background and see...

*I think it is not possible using GIMP.*

*Guys just leave thinking abt it if u donot know.*

*It is not urgent for me to learn that.*

*I will soon make some more art here.*

btw amitava82 you have no art made my u..???

If u have plz post the same here to look in ur artist character.


----------



## Hitboxx (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*

FFS, are you a kid or something?!, stop posting in your disco fonts here else please don't bother posting at all in this thread.

The reason is that your avatar pic is a GIF, try saving the image as a GIF and amitava82 has pretty much explained the png aspect IMO.

_Note: There is no image in the world in any computer which is not squared._



saurabh kakkar said:


> How is this man ?
> *img218.imageshack.us/img218/7281/saurabhxe5.jpg



Nice effort, but don't start off with many colours and variations if you ask me. Pick some 3-4 favourite colours and try playing the same range. Also don't depend on the filters too much initially, learn the tools. the "Levels" is one of the best tool to tweak any image.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*



Hitboxx said:


> FFS, are you a kid or something?!, stop posting in your disco fonts here else please don't bother posting at all in this thread.
> 
> The reason is that your avatar pic is a GIF, try saving the image as a GIF and amitava82 has pretty much explained the png aspect IMO.
> 
> Note: There is no image in the world in any computer which is not squared.



I know that my avatar is even square but the non-coloured part is  transparent, I want to my picture like that one i.e. transparent.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 23, 2008)

*Vaibhav - Gold Effect*

*Gold Effect:-*

*www.imgx.org/files/12627_czd6f/Vaibhav%20-%20Gold%20Effect.PNG


----------



## amitava82 (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*



vaibhavtek said:


> ..non-coloured part is  transparent, I want to my picture like that one i.e. transparent.


So, r u saying in my example photo, the non-colored part is not transparent?


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*



amitava82 said:


> So, r u saying in my example photo, the non-colored part is not transparent?


 
correctly said; i want that part to be transparent.
I hope u are very clear so plz make a tutorial.


----------



## amitava82 (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*



vaibhavtek said:


> correctly said; i want that part to be transparent.
> I hope u are very clear so plz make a tutorial.


Are you completely DUMB? or U are acting Smart? Did u even bother to read my tutorial and try it out? how may times I have to tell you that *THAT PART IS TRANSPARENT!*


----------



## FilledVoid (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*

*Your Image : *
*img99.imageshack.us/img99/8812/gohan2ej2.png

*amitava82 Image*

*i173.photobucket.com/albums/w55/amitava82/transparentround.png

Do I need to draw circles and show you the transparent portion? *READ* the whole guide amitava82 took the time to post int he first place. Then ask your questions.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*



exx_2000 said:


> *Your Image : *
> *img99.imageshack.us/img99/8812/gohan2ej2.png
> 
> *amitava82 Image*
> ...


 
Ya just do that in my image and show me.


----------



## amitava82 (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*

Well, its gonna cost you $7.15. Minimum rate.
Or do it by yourself.

This one is for hittbox.
*i173.photobucket.com/albums/w55/amitava82/3dtext.jpg


----------



## FilledVoid (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*

*img213.imageshack.us/img213/1157/gohantransparentuz4.png

or How about this ?
*img213.imageshack.us/img213/6508/gohanyv3.png

Which part of his guide * can you not* understand? 

PS. Please stop quoting a whole tutorial for a line question  :S .


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*



amitava82 said:


> Well, its gonna cost you $7.15. Minimum rate.
> Or do it by yourself.


 
*$7.15 - I am a student;*
*i donot want to learn that so leave.*

*Glowing Picture:-*


*www.imgx.org/files/12630_s1nyd/Vaibhav-%20%20Glowing.png

^^ Looks cool


----------



## ico (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*



vaibhavtek said:


> correctly said; i want that part to be transparent.
> I hope u are very clear so plz make a tutorial.


Don't ask everything here.....Also search a bit in Google......

Anyways do this. This will me more simpler for you.

1) When you start a new image, delete that *Backgorund *layer.....
2) Now create 2 layers and start working on the topmost layer......
3) Those *Chess-like pattern* means that your Image is transparent.
4) To attain transparency in the image, you'll have to save the file into PNG.


----------



## Dark Star (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*



amitava82 said:


> Well, its gonna cost you $7.15. Minimum rate.
> Or do it by yourself.
> 
> This one is for hittbox.
> *i173.photobucket.com/albums/w55/amitava82/3dtext.jpg



Very nice .. Please tell me about the effects in 3d and the shadow. .A short guide will do it  I did give the Gaussian Blur in the white Background but nothing happened  ? Well I know how to make 3d text


----------



## amitava82 (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*

Well, That was done in Photoshop. Hittbox will come up with Gimp tutorial on whatever I post here. But the idea here is that: Type some text, then Transform the text. Apply Perspective Transformation. Then duplicate the text layer. Move the duplicate layer a little but up to give 3d look. Now apply drop shadow, gradient overlay, inner shadow to the bottom text layer. Apply emboss, some lighting effect and scaled texture to top layer. There is a 'layer style' script  and 'Filter' plugin for Gimp. Download them from gimp website.

*i173.photobucket.com/albums/w55/amitava82/avril.jpg


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 24, 2008)

*Blood Text - My work*

*Blood Text:-*

*www.imgx.org/files/12633_zkzmp/Vaibhav%20-%20Bloody%20Text.png


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 25, 2008)

*Flame Text - My Work*

So start Buruning with me new work 

*Flame Text:-*

*www.imgx.org/files/12634_emc91/Vaibhav%20-%20Burning%20Text.png


-----------700 posts-----------


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*

I want to add patterns in GIMP 2.4.4..!!!

How to add this pattern: *www.imgx.org/files/12777_lrmrv/Gliter%201.gif in latest version of GIMP.

*The steps needed to add patterens..???*

*Plz help.*


----------



## Dark Star (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*

*www.imgx.org/pfiles/5511/KDE%203d.png


----------



## Dark Star (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*

*www.imgx.org/pfiles/5517/snapshot2.png

When I use Round Rectangle +  Drop shadown I get white curves while I had added a transparent layer in between image and drop shadow . Still white curves howto fix it


----------



## amitava82 (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*

The bottom most layer must be Transparent. Do the corners appear transparent  before saving?


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*



vaibhavtek said:


> I want to add patterns in GIMP 2.4.4..!!!
> 
> How to add this pattern: *www.imgx.org/files/12777_lrmrv/Gliter%201.gif in latest version of GIMP.
> 
> ...


 
Plz help..

In the previous version of GIMP 2.2 any Image can added to pattern by Opening Image > Script-fu > Selection > Patteren and the image get added in patterns.

But as I m using the latest version so, doesnot know how to do that.

Plz anybody help.

So, Finally I had learned how to make a transparent image.The image which I m giving below is transparent. Paste that in any background colour and u will see that the non-coloured part is transparent.

*Glitter Text:-*

*www.imgx.org/files/12778_kbkv9/Vaibhav%20-%20Gliter%20Text.gif


----------



## Dark Star (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*



amitava82 said:


> The bottom most layer must be Transparent. Do the corners appear transparent  before saving?


Yes they appear before saving too.. Also how to provide effects in text ?


----------



## hullap (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*

Hitboxx: add bandwidth heavy to the thread topc


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*

^^ correctly said.
Anyone plz help me : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=758626&postcount=145


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 28, 2008)

*Shifty Text - My Work*

Ok so I think there is no one here who can help me in adding patterns in new version of the GIMP. 

Anyways I found the way 


*Shifty Text:-*

*www.imgx.org/files/12993_yttqz/Vaibhav%20-%20Shifty%20Text.gif


----------



## Dark Star (Feb 28, 2008)

^^How are you making GIF images and textured texts please post a guide  and no solution to white border in rounded rectangle + drop shadown ?


----------



## amitava82 (Feb 29, 2008)

Dark Star said:


> ^^How are you making GIF images and textured texts please post a guide  and no solution to white border in rounded rectangle + drop shadown ?


Can you upload your gimp file so that I can see the layers and figure out the problem..?

Here is your Shifty text tuto


----------



## Dark Star (Feb 29, 2008)

^ Here you go   *www.mediafire.com/?yecyuyaiyzd


----------



## amitava82 (Feb 29, 2008)

^^ I think its wrong file. U were talking about the "adobe" one, right? This one is KDE file and its already transparent.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 29, 2008)

^^ correctly said.
It is wrong file.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 29, 2008)

*Gliter Text*

Gliter Text:-

*www.imgx.org/files/13026_gkbg6/Awesome%20-%20Gliter%20Text.gif


----------



## FilledVoid (Feb 29, 2008)

Um didnt you already do the above *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=758626&postcount=145


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 29, 2008)

Ya.
But still I created this with different colour.


----------



## FilledVoid (Feb 29, 2008)

Please don't post one in yellow tomorrow......


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 29, 2008)

lol ok


----------



## The Conqueror (Feb 29, 2008)

Good art vaibhav


----------



## vaibhavtek (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks..!!!

No problem buddy.
I will keep them coming.


----------



## Dark Star (Mar 1, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> ^^ I think its wrong file. U were talking about the "adobe" one, right? This one is KDE file and its already transparent.



Well I was taking about the same ..and thats an xcf image wil open via gimp


----------



## amitava82 (Mar 1, 2008)

Ya i opened it with Gimp and I found that blue KDE and it is already transparent. you were asking about that Adobe thing with round edge..


----------



## Dark Star (Mar 1, 2008)

^^Oh my bad  wait lemme post the Adobe 1  *www.mediafire.com/?dxggyyxjx2m


----------



## amitava82 (Mar 1, 2008)

*www.mediafire.com/?hycmmgxcgwm


----------



## Dark Star (Mar 1, 2008)

^^What have you done in that ? Merged the layers or what ?


----------



## amitava82 (Mar 1, 2008)

I  cropped your original adobe layer using selection tool and applied Rounded Rectangle from Select menu. Then pasted as a new layer and deleted old adobe layer


----------



## Dark Star (Mar 1, 2008)

How to make  arrows like these ?*www.imgx.org/pfiles/5586/87259_right.JPG and what are they called


----------



## praka123 (Mar 1, 2008)

isnt this thread deserves sticky @mods?


----------



## vaibhavtek (Mar 1, 2008)

*Dancing Face.*

^^ Ya corretly said..!!! 

My new art.

*Dancing Face:-*

*www.imgx.org/files/13053_xqnhu/Dancing%20Face.gif


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 1, 2008)

Good... y dont u learn flash or maya ? u can be  a good animator


----------



## vaibhavtek (Mar 1, 2008)

^^ Ok will go to it after some more experiance.

Hey Harry.
Join this thread and start making ur art and post that here just like me..!!!


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 1, 2008)

Sure, but i first have to download GIMP of course and learn


----------



## vaibhavtek (Mar 2, 2008)

Harry Potter said:


> Sure, but i first have to download GIMP of course and learn


 
Just download GIMP; google for download and then do as u wish u will learn.
I learn that way onel.
And refer to some tutorials that are present on the net.
If u want I will give u the link for the tutorials.  *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/32a.gif


----------



## Dark Star (Mar 2, 2008)

Dark Star said:


> How to make  arrows like these ?*www.imgx.org/pfiles/5586/87259_right.JPG and what are they called



Bumpoo.... btw where the brush editor is located ? *www.imgx.org/pfiles/5617/5.png


----------



## Dark Star (Mar 2, 2008)

A wallpaper by me  Don't make fun I am still learning  

                                                      *www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/13114_gxtjh/Wallpaper.jpg


----------



## vaibhavtek (Mar 2, 2008)

Dark Star said:


> *www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/13114_gxtjh/Wallpaper.jpg


 
Good Job.
U also gave me the idea.
I am too going to make wallpaper.



Dark Star said:


> Don't make fun I am still learning


 
All in this thread are learning.
Even me...!!!


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: !!.:GIMP~art:.!!*



vaibhavtek said:


> *Glitter Text:-*
> 
> *www.imgx.org/files/12778_kbkv9/Vaibhav%20-%20Gliter%20Text.gif



Vaibhavtek good one man Can u give the tute on Glitter Text  I m using  
GIMP 2.4.0-rc3


----------



## vaibhavtek (Mar 2, 2008)

^^ at present i m learning.

So I m learning from tutorials that are on the net.

I will make my own tutorials after i will be expert in GIMP.

Anyays u can find that tutorial here.

saurabh just goin the group of some artist like Dart Star, Hitboxx, *Vaibhavtek [me]* and show some of ur skill in artist.
btw i m seeing Hitboxx is not repling sinces a long time in this thread.
did anybody know why this is..???


----------



## amitava82 (Mar 3, 2008)

^^ Guess it..


----------



## Dark Star (Mar 3, 2008)

How to make  arrows like these ?*www.imgx.org/pfiles/5586/87259_right.JPG


----------



## max_demon (Mar 3, 2008)

*img135.imageshack.us/img135/4177/14240214qi5.jpg

Photoshop actually 

(this was 1st art in computer for me )
i made it mainly by just airbrush tool of different sizes . no special effects

actually i want to create something like this , but bill gates was too hard to be made .*img87.imageshack.us/img87/1294/jokehx2.th.jpg


----------



## Dark Star (Mar 3, 2008)

*www.imgx.org/files/13143_kgz8o/Signature.png
Created from Scratch  Made my own Pattern 

*www.imgx.org/files/13142_waeum/Metal%20Text.png
I just don't know why I am getting greenish shade up there : 

*www.imgx.org/files/13145_ddyiz/Shift.gif


----------



## vaibhavtek (Mar 4, 2008)

Dark Star said:


> *www.imgx.org/files/13142_waeum/Metal%20Text.png
> I just don't know why I am getting greenish shade up there :
> 
> *www.imgx.org/files/13145_ddyiz/Shift.gif


 
Keep them coming.
My next art coming soon..!!!!


----------



## Dark Star (Mar 5, 2008)

*www.imgx.org/files/13180_w8p9i/Light.png


----------



## tech_devil (Mar 7, 2008)

*Glass Effect*

*Glass Effect:-*

*www.imgx.org/files/13275_uyj1u/Vaibhav%20-%20Glass%20Effect.gif


----------



## praka123 (Mar 7, 2008)

^welcome back vaibhav kumar!be a good boy!


----------



## tech_devil (Mar 7, 2008)

^^ *This time I will follow each and every rule of this forum from the core of my heart.*

Donot lead this thread offtopic as other fake vaibhavtek has taken *All School Kids Here *thread offtopic.

I had also talked regarding fake vaibhavtek with FatBeing.

If u want to talk with me regarding anything then u can just PM me.

Donot let this thread offtopic...!!

This is my humble request to u.


----------



## Dark Star (Mar 7, 2008)

What happened to you ? why you was banned ? 

*www.imgx.org/files/13317_oippa/Signature1.png


----------



## praka123 (Mar 7, 2008)

@shashwath:can u try a kicker theme with light green grass theme ?
for eg: *kde-look.org/CONTENT/content-files/64556-chrystal_red_root.png


----------



## Dark Star (Mar 7, 2008)

praka123 said:


> @shashwath:can u try a kicker theme with light green grass theme ?
> for eg: *kde-look.org/CONTENT/content-files/64556-chrystal_red_root.png



Er...... you mean really or you are sarcasting ? Should I post my desktop with light green theme ? or I have to create kicker  with light green base


----------



## praka123 (Mar 7, 2008)

^Seriously.
can u try 
also a lil offtopic:How to install kde win decorations ?


----------



## tech_devil (Mar 8, 2008)

*The Mysterious Vaibhav*

*The Mysterious Vaibhav - Gold Shine:-*

**www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/13326_kmayy/The%20Mysterious%20Vaibhav%20-%20Gold%20Shine.JPG*
click to enlarge


*The Mysterious Vaibhav - Blue Shine:-*

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/13325_d5zqg/The%20Mysterious%20Vaibhav%20-%20Blue%20Shine.JPG
click to enlarge

 All these looks cool


----------



## Dark Star (Mar 11, 2008)

*img232.imageshack.us/img232/5821/linuxrr6.png


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Mar 11, 2008)

god this is tough ..  need time to learn it properly .. not a 10 minute job !


----------



## Dark Star (Mar 21, 2008)

*www.imgx.org/files/13827_zs0wj/Kubuntu%20Mac.png

KUbuntu wallpaper released by me  1680X1051 .. Will post lower reso. on demand  Hope you will like it. Its my 1'st wallpaper


----------



## Hitboxx (Mar 21, 2008)

Very nice    , a word of advice though, don't put your works/creations on some random site like imgx, get a proper account from something like photobucket and let them all be together.


----------



## Dark Star (Mar 21, 2008)

^^ I have my account in Imgx.org ..  So I have all my collection intact in one place  Will create a acc. on photo bucket right away.. Thanks


----------



## Dark Star (Apr 5, 2008)

Please tell me how to create this pattern in Gimp ?

*www.imgx.org/pfiles/6535/4.jpg


----------



## Dark Star (Apr 5, 2008)

Well found that by myself.. Filters -> Artistic -> Soft glow, is providing the smoky effect I was asking for   No need for that Gradient now.. Well That was in PS.. Know as chrome effect .. Filter > Sketch > Chrome  :-*


----------



## sam_1710 (Apr 20, 2008)

F*** ... Reporting


----------



## QwertyManiac (Apr 20, 2008)

Lol that was some art indeed


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 2, 2008)

*Gimp Arts*

_*Photo to Cartoon:-*_

*Mahendra Singh Dhoni *

*www.imgx.org/files/18999_mcqvv/dhoni.jpg

*www.imgx.org/files/19000_7lztk/dhoni_cartoon.jpg



*Spiderman*

*www.imgx.org/files/19001_mrg3q/Spiderman.jpg

*www.imgx.org/files/19002_cat2s/Spiderman_cartoon.jpg

*I used GIMP and converted this original photo into a cartoon look.*

Post on whether u liked my arts or not....


----------



## Dark Star (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Gimp Arts*

Already posted *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=79820 .. Apart from that is that Levels or Curves ? how you did tat 

I have also posted few Gimp Tuts/Wallies too *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=84704 | *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=84256 | *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=85187 | *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=85476 | 

Tutorials :

**www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=84930 | *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=83306 | *www.techenclave.com/guides-and-tutorials/tutorial-create-glassy-button-box-gimp-109406.html*


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Gimp Arts*

The Thread *!!.:GIMP~art:.!! (Bandwidth Warning)* is too old *Last Post : 20-04-2008, 12:33 AM *.

So we should not bump out out that thread and start the discussion in this thread.

Plz repost all your arts in a single post in this thread.
And start making some of the cool Arts again.


----------



## Dark Star (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Gimp Arts*

How you gave that effect . I've been using Gimp for day to day work. Didn't tried anything new yet. Will try to make few grungy effect soon


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Gimp Arts*

*I will provide the tutorial for that tomorrow.
*
Till now re-post all your arts again to make them fresh.


----------



## Dark Star (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Gimp Arts*

I have already posted the links and that Gimp thread contain some of extra ut I am lazy to post again


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Gimp Arts*

It would be quite easier if you merged both threads together. Now you have to actually search for two threads if you want to look up Gimp tutorials.


----------



## Hitboxx (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Gimp Arts*

Please continue there, doesn't matter if its old and though only by a few months. All tuts let be in one mega thread!


----------



## Pathik (Jul 5, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 6, 2008)

^^ Thanks.

Signature made by me for myself:-
*www.imgx.org/files/19118_x6ns3/Krazzy%20Warrior%20Signature.jpg

Krazzy Warrior is my name.
I had PMed mods to change my name from *KoolKid *to *Krazzy Warrior*


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 6, 2008)

Kid achanak tujhe kya ho gaya. Kiske saath ladai karega.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 6, 2008)

My Krazzy kid ban gaya hu. lol 

btw hope u liked my art


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 6, 2008)

Han par i want tutorials. Tumhe sunayi diya ya nahin


----------



## Dark Star (Jul 6, 2008)

Oye kid please cartoon wala tutorial post kar


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 7, 2008)

I think u guys get fascinated with my Photo to Cartoon art....
Anyways here is the tutorial..*


Photo to Cartoon Tutorial:-**

1. Open the image u want to convert to Photo.
2. Click on Layer -> Duplicate Layer.
3. Select the new Layer.
4. Click on Filters -> Edge-Detect -> Edge
5. Select Sobel
6. Amount should be 2.0
7. Black should be checked.
8. Click on Layers-> Colors -> Invert
9. Open Layers Dialog -> Change the Layer Mode to Divide.
10. See the result and Enjoy...

Experiment with Layer mode settings to get more cool results.

*

btw signature kaisa laga.

no replies


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 25, 2008)

*New Look Phot to Old Look Photo*

*New Look Photo:-*

*www.imgx.org/files/19918_3vpmd/New%20Photo%20Look.jpg

*Old Look Photo:-
*www.imgx.org/files/19919_gbrs3/New%20to%20Old%20Photo%20Look.gif

I search on the internet to get down the photo which I posted under "New Look Photo" and then I converted that photo in old look and pasted some transparent tapes which I made by myself to the photo to give it a old look...

Hope you all likes my work
*


----------



## allthesethingsihavedone (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: New Look Phot to Old Look Photo*


Software Used: GIMP
Source: Me !

 Sample Images:
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/4311010337d29893d72gy7.jpg
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/3830-ohtfrdduxi.jpg
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/172.jpg



Finaaaaal Image:
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/donealbeit2.png


PS: tis is my first try so it may look bad


----------



## iMav (Aug 4, 2008)

How did you color the black white image?


----------



## ico (Aug 4, 2008)

iMav said:


> How did you color the black white image?


By applying colour balance layers.....


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 5, 2008)

Trying out Krita. Couldn't figure out to do anything else but use the calligraphy tool.

*img53.imageshack.us/img53/2310/kritaig2.th.png


----------



## Dark Star (Aug 5, 2008)

^^Rofl


----------



## iMav (Aug 5, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> By applying colour balance layers.....


Any links?


----------



## allthesethingsihavedone (Aug 5, 2008)

*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/fscktherulespre.jpg

*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/vendettapre.jpg

*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/votefromrooftopspre.jpg

Original Wallie by Goobi 
*farm3.static.flickr.com/2127/2123379212_f2b484e409_o.png


----------



## Hitboxx (Aug 5, 2008)

Allthesethingsihavedone, change your offensive sig, you won't be told again!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 6, 2008)

Gr8 another cool GIMPer..

*Please post the tutorial how u have made that art (Thinkdigit Forum Rules)*

Plzzz....


----------



## Faun (Aug 11, 2008)

*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/black-and-white-flower.jpg
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/black-and-white-flowerffinal.png

Gimpy Gimpy !


----------



## iMav (Aug 11, 2008)

How do you guys fill in color? Can someone give me a link or 2 on the same.


----------



## Faun (Aug 11, 2008)

a tutorial coming the way, check out mah bloggy later !
But yeah it require some skills apart to make the thing look real, this was the first crude one that I didnt like and later did some modifications:
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/black-and-white-flowerfinal.png


----------



## iMav (Aug 11, 2008)

Stop bragging and the previous one was better. This one has jagged edges in the center.


----------



## Faun (Aug 11, 2008)

Yeah the last one was in transition. And me no bragging. I hate bragging. *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/69.png


----------



## Faun (Aug 13, 2008)

*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/whysoserioussmall.png
why so serious ?
lolz my first sucky smiley, need a hand drawing tool. Mouse sucks. Anyway it will get better.

Ok a little Joker modification 
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/heathsmall.png

Me so likes Kate Becky *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/23.png
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/katebeckinsale6ok.jpg
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/mesolikeskate.jpg
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/katebeckinsalelastfinal.jpg
me so sucky at GIMP *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/77.png

गिम्प गिम्प


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 14, 2008)

aare T159 tutorial post kar... kue mughe wait kara raha hai...


----------



## Faun (Aug 14, 2008)

^^yaar tutorial hi toh mushkil hai likhna *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/97.png

Kitni saari posts abhi tak pending padi hui hai mere blog mein, just coz I feel so lazy to write down things

lolz effect
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/lolz1.png

*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/paintgal.jpg


----------



## CadCrazy (Aug 18, 2008)

Why don't u make a video tutorial. That's easier than typing


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 18, 2008)

no plz donot make any video tutorial because those who are not on Broadband will not to able to open that and on the other hand u will have to upload those video..


----------



## CadCrazy (Aug 20, 2008)

Abe main tumhe cd courier kar dunga download kar ke


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 20, 2008)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> no plz donot make any video tutorial because those who are not on Broadband will not to able to open that and on the other hand u will have to upload those video..


Thread does already say Bandwidth Warning doesn't it? It falls well under that umbrella, GIMP videos are a rarity right now and it'll always be appreciated if there were more


----------



## CadCrazy (Aug 20, 2008)

^^ Can you give those rare links


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 20, 2008)

*GTA:IV Effect*

I got inspired by the tutorial (lolz effect) posted by T159 in GIMP~Tutorial Thread and posting here my outcome...
Hope u all like that..

*www.imgx.org/files/21685_ywe9e/GTA%20-%20IV.gif


----------



## Faun (Aug 20, 2008)

^^
Excellent
*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/57.pngnow just try to blur shadow a little. Make it light.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 21, 2008)

*My First Smiley*

My First Smiley:-

*www.imgx.org/files/21722_2xvd0/Cool_smiley.gif


Hope u all like that..
isn't it cool *www.imgx.org/files/21722_2xvd0/Cool_smiley.gif*www.imgx.org/files/21722_2xvd0/Cool_smiley.gif*www.imgx.org/files/21722_2xvd0/Cool_smiley.gif*www.imgx.org/files/21722_2xvd0/Cool_smiley.gif


----------



## Faun (Aug 21, 2008)

^^cool, make some moar !


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 21, 2008)

it is very difficult.. it took me arounf 20 minutes to make this smiley..

are T159 koi aur accha tutorial post kar na...


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: My First Smiley*



Krazzy Warrior said:


> My First Smiley:-
> 
> *www.imgx.org/files/21722_2xvd0/Cool_smiley.gif
> 
> ...


Btw this is called *emoticons*.
Nice Work Anyways,


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## Faun (Aug 24, 2008)

T<3 effect, Text on depth surface !
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/macon.jpg


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 24, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> ^^ Can you give those rare links


I've only come across these: *jimmac.musichall.cz/gimp2demos.php
(Is he the same guy as the Jimmac cursors?)

There are some on Youtube as well, you know how to get those


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 25, 2008)

QwertyManiac said:


> I've only come across these: *jimmac.musichall.cz/gimp2demos.php
> (Is he the same guy as the Jimmac cursors?)
> 
> There are some on Youtube as well, you know how to get those


Nice site


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 25, 2008)

T159 said:


> T<3 effect, Text on depth surface !
> *i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/macon.jpg



Good Art but not to that extent.
Tutorial ka kya hua.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 29, 2008)

My folder :- *s528.photobucket.com/albums/dd324/krazzywarrior/GIMP Art/


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 30, 2008)

*Image Text*

*Image Text:-*

*i528.photobucket.com/albums/dd324/krazzywarrior/GIMP%20Art/ImageText.png


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 3, 2008)

*100Dollar+Flag*

*100 Dollar Note:-*

*i528.photobucket.com/albums/dd324/krazzywarrior/100dollar.jpg + *i528.photobucket.com/albums/dd324/krazzywarrior/Flag.gif *= **i528.photobucket.com/albums/dd324/krazzywarrior/GIMP%20Art/100dollarflag.gif


----------



## Faun (Sep 5, 2008)

nice work krazzy !!! *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/81.png


----------



## mak1012 (Sep 6, 2008)

one thing I can say about this thread its amazing...
Hey Mod please move this thread to tutorial section this way gimp will get more user.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 7, 2008)

T159 said:


> nice work krazzy !!! *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/81.png



thanx..



mak1012 said:


> one thing I can say about this thread its amazing...
> Hey Mod please move this thread to tutorial section this way gimp will get more user.




ya mods...


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 15, 2008)

*Reflection (Gimper)*

I know how to reflect image previously but still I was not satisfied with the result and so I tried some experiment and here is my gr8 result... 

*Gimper (Reflection):-*

*i528.photobucket.com/albums/dd324/krazzywarrior/GIMP%20Art/ReflectionGimper.jpg


----------



## Faun (Sep 15, 2008)

^^nice, add some textures too

Kate Becky, fixed some things *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/81.png
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/tutorials/KateBeckinsleinit.jpg
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/tutorials/KateBeckinsaleAirBrushedHair.jpg


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 16, 2008)

My new Signature:-

*i528.photobucket.com/albums/dd324/krazzywarrior/GIMP%20Art/NFS-PSSig.jpg



T159 said:


> Kate Becky, fixed some things *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/81.png



fixed hair....


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 22, 2008)

*Sketch:-*

Original Photo:-*i528.photobucket.com/albums/dd324/krazzywarrior/GIMP%20Art/sharukh_colour.jpg

My Art:-*i528.photobucket.com/albums/dd324/krazzywarrior/GIMP%20Art/sharukh_sketch.jpg


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 24, 2008)

No one liked the art or what


----------



## Faun (Sep 25, 2008)

good one, but some high res pic will be great.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 25, 2008)

T159 said:


> but some high res pic will be great.



???? 
Can't understand..


----------

